# Who is Timmy?



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 15, 2006)

And why is he not under my posession???


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> And why is he not under my posession???


Your tyrannical rule only extends so far. Luckily, Timmy is protected... for now.


----------



## Whiptail (Jul 15, 2006)

Would I be out of line here to ask for a WTF?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2006)

Whiptail said:
			
		

> Would I be out of line here to ask for a WTF?


His name is "I Own Charles" so I made his title "But Does Not Own Timmy".


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 15, 2006)

i know where timmy is.........hehehe....hmmm you know i sure could go for a soda a coffee and some pie. but where could i get somethings like that?........oh..uh..hi there..uh dragoneer..um how's it going? i..uh..wasn't gonna tell nobody....honest!! you don't believe me do you? i knew you wouldn't fall for that. oh well it's time for me to say farewell........for now....hehehe....


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Whiptail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you be shocked to know that person is a she?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 15, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. That... I'd not have guessed.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that before.. >.>


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 16, 2006)

Why is my gender such a shocker? D:


----------



## Vitae (Jul 16, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Why is my gender such a shocker? D:



Because on the internet you automatically assume everyone is male unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 16, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Why is my gender such a shocker? D:



Apparently everyone else thought that Dana was a guy's name.


----------



## Stillman (Jul 16, 2006)

I know that when I see Dana I think female.  All the Danas I've known have been of the feminine persuasion.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 16, 2006)

Vitae said:
			
		

> I_Own_Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really i just think it's furries which are mostly male. out of a total 17 furrys i secretly interviewed, all 17 were male.

and after a quick demographics scan...

http://www.furaffinity.net/
*User Appeal*
Male: 63%
Female: 37%
*Age Group*
Most users: 25-34 years


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 16, 2006)

and that is what makes finding girl furries so difficult. and is it just me or has this thread been derailed like so many before it?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 16, 2006)

A thread like this was meant to be derailed. So long as we keep talking about me, it's all ok though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 16, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> A thread like this was meant to be derailed. So long as we keep talking about me, it's all ok though.


So, if you don't own Timmy... what'd be a good title for you?


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 16, 2006)

No guys named "Dana"?

What about Dana Elcar?


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

siunds like chocolate eclair, which makes me want to eat him =P


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, he's kinda dead right now, which might not make that the best of ideas... 

Anyway, it's pronounced "Ell-car"

(And on a tangential note, that "Mario Jackson" icon is odd.  )


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

it deters people who would argue with me.

i mean, come on, who could argue with a dancing mario?

edit: i decided i liked that line, so i made it part of my sig ^_^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> and that is what makes finding girl furries so difficult. and is it just me or has this thread been derailed like so many before it?



Well I'm female, most think I'm a guy because of the username - even though the username is a female character from an anime/manga series.

I don't consider myself a 'furry girl' though or an 'otaku'  or even a 'trekkie' I'm just an artist that happens to like furry and anime stuff and many other genres.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't even know who Arshes Nei was...  I always thought you were a girl, though some people did try and convince me you were a guy once... >.>


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 17, 2006)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> No guys named "Dana"?
> 
> What about Dana Elcar?



Or Dana Carvey, former member of SNL.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> So, if you don't own Timmy... what'd be a good title for you?



See I don't even know who this Timmy character is, hence why I'm asking. 

Usually my schtick is saying 'I am an awesome artist' over and over again, thanks to a thread someone started on Sheezy once asking for any awesome artists out there, so I continually spammed the thread with my own name. But that all of course is a long and boring and unecessary story of which I'm sure you share no interest whatsover.

I rather like how the admin make the user titles, it lends itself to originality and humor. If I tried to come up with something cool-sounding it'd end up just being ghey. So if you feel so inclined as to come up with something new, awesome. Otherwise, leave it as is, it's still mildly amusing.


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 17, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> See I don't even know who this Timmy character is, hence why I'm asking.



Other than the little idiot that Lassie kept having to help rescue, there's also the disposable character from the ABC show "Dinosaurs", who was paired up with their Mr. Wizard counterpart, Mr. Lizard, usually to Timmy's chagrin and ultimate demise, after which Mr. Lizard would say "we need another Timmy".


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Well there's always 'TIMMEH!'


----------



## Emerson (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:     Who is Timmy?*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because, as we all know, there are no REAL females in the intrawebs.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I don't even know who Arshes Nei was...  I always thought you were a girl, though some people did try and convince me you were a guy once... >.>



Not surprising, the avatar I use is the same character I'm referring to.

I'm always amused when people try to convince people that a person who is female must be a guy. Yes I know there are people who pretend to be another gender, but the ones that get all up in a huff about it, is there some gender jealousy? Like if someone is female = that immediately you'll ditch your friends and try to hit on the female online. So eh?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh definitely.  Especially since I'm gay.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 17, 2006)

What's that Skip?

Timmy's trapped down the mine shaft and he's having an asthma attack?


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> What's that Skip?
> 
> Timmy's trapped down the mine shaft and he's having an asthma attack?



And needs insulin!


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey hey hey I think NOW we're derailing the thread here, this is about me and my quest to gain ownership of Timmy, remember?

Whoever the fudge he is.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 17, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey I think NOW we're derailing the thread here, this is about me and my quest to gain ownership of Timmy, remember?
> 
> Whoever the fudge he is.



By no means is it derailed, we have merely pointed out to you that if you wanted Timmy in your possession that he is most certainly down a mine shaft, suffering from an asthma attack and needs insulin.  They are clues to the location, like a Timmy treasure hunt or Where's Timmy?.


----------



## Xan_vega (Jul 17, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's weird about how they treat females, when I would admit to being female in certain sites, I was treated like I had the plague. I mean that's lame, if you are going to scorn me for something, scorn me for my lack of talent or my stupidity... not because of a biological mistake.


----------



## Xan_vega (Jul 17, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's weird about how they treat females, when I would admit to being female in certain sites, I was treated like I had the plague. I mean that's lame, if you are going to scorn me for something, scorn me for my lack of talent or my stupidity... not because of a biological mistake.


----------



## spree (Jul 17, 2006)

:shock: I'm a Timmy :shock:


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey wait a minute a thought just occured to me...you guys thought I was a guy, and yet the image in my signature says "SHE'S waiting for you". Did you think that was referring to a character or did you realize I was talking about...well, ME?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> No guys named "Dana"?
> 
> What about Dana Elcar?


And Dana Carvey.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or Dana Barrett

Oh wait, that's Sigourney Weaver, but she played someone named Dana. XD


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

so i cant eat anybody names Dana now?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey look at that.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> hey look at that.


Blah, I didn't even notice that. Wrote that while tired.

Today's fact: I knew Dana Carvey growing up. I lived in Maryland, and every so often Dana would come down to visit our neighbor, Bruce. Dana and Bruce were best friends going through high school and would give the guy tickets for just about everything.

Got to meet him a few times, never knew who the hell he was til later in life.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 18, 2006)

That's quite fascinating.

But as for Timmy...now it seams I'm trying to bait the poor sonofabitch? Man what the hell'd he do to piss me off so much...?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 18, 2006)

This just in: This post has 343 pageviews...what the hell? Only, liek, a third of those are mine...

It's RATIOS.


----------



## kfvik (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## TORA (Jul 18, 2006)

TIMMEH! TIMMEH TIMMEH TIMMEH! Timmy is so cool.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 18, 2006)

thas not timmy. there refering to a different timmy. you know the one from the place at the thing with the stuff that was meant for the guy with the thing that is full of chunky peanut butter. yah you know who i'm talking about, THAT timmy.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE:  Who is Timmy?*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> thas not timmy. there refering to a different timmy. you know the one from the place at the thing with the stuff that was meant for the guy with the thing that is full of chunky peanut butter. yah you know who i'm talking about, THAT timmy.



i would say you lost me, but the fact that you had chunky peanut butter in your post made everything make sense to me ^_^


----------

